# Canadian dist. for Mighty Mite?



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Is there a Canadian distributor for Mighty Mite or other good quality necks? 

I'm thinking of replacing the neck on one of my P-basses.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

james on bass said:


> Is there a Canadian distributor for Mighty Mite or other good quality necks?
> 
> I'm thinking of replacing the neck on one of my P-basses.


Didn't someone just post about theirs warping? They were in search of a warmoth, iirc?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I searched for a bit. Someone posted that they thought there was a dealer but didn't name whom.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2016)

adcandour said:


> Didn't someone just post about theirs warping? They were in search of a warmoth, iirc?


That was roryfan. From his description, sounded like the truss rod was installed backwards.
Depending on your budget, maybe one of the many luthiers on this site can make you one?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Probably not within my budget, but perhaps by the summer after the gig calendar fills up.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Ebay user promusicstore is a mighty mite dealer.
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Mighty-Mite-...507063?hash=item2a4bde9df7:g:yD8AAOSwNSxU1pod

I've never personally used a mighty mite product so I can't comment.
However our dollar sucks right now, you might be better off getting one made in Canada than warmoth, allparts etc.

Nathan


----------

